# 2011 Orbea Orca Dama Silver vs. BH Cristal ??



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

I need a crash replacement frame for my Orbea Diva. Should I get 2011 Orbea Orca Dama Silver (new crash replacement price) or "like new" BH Cristal at about 1/2 price of the Orbea? I will have to make the decision without test riding either of them. Fit will not be an issue as the geometry is the same as previous bike. It simply comes down to ride quality. I already own a BH Speedrom and I expect the Cristal to be similar but superior. Anybody own the 2011 versions of either the Cristal or the Orca Dama? Opinions?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I haven't tried the BH but I think the Orbeas make some of the best climbing bikes for women.


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

Agreed. The bike that is getting replaced from a crash is a 2008 Diva. I love that bike, but I like my BH backup bike too. It's their compact geometry "entry level" frame, but it rides like a much more expensive frameset. If that cheap BH is that good, then I'm thinking the Cristal will be even sweeter. However, I hear that the new Orbeas are a step up from the 2008 frames. They wont give me a deal on the Gold, only silver. It has the tapered headtube and BB30, so I'm thinking it will be a bit stiffer in the important places. Unfortunately I cant test ride. I'm sure either will make a nice replacement.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JulieD said:


> Agreed. The bike that is getting replaced from a crash is a 2008 Diva. I love that bike, but I like my BH backup bike too. It's their compact geometry "entry level" frame, but it rides like a much more expensive frameset. If that cheap BH is that good, then I'm thinking the Cristal will be even sweeter. However, I hear that the new Orbeas are a step up from the 2008 frames. They wont give me a deal on the Gold, only silver. It has the tapered headtube and BB30, so I'm thinking it will be a bit stiffer in the important places. Unfortunately I cant test ride. I'm sure either will make a nice replacement.


What are the componentry options?


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

So I picked up a used but basically new 2011 BH Cristal and am putting my Ultegra/Dura Ace mix on it from the Diva. I got it REALLY cheap  I had to go to Phoenix to pick it up but I work for an airline and just flew there and back for free. I cant wait to ride it tomorrow and compare. The BB is super beefy and it has the tapered HT. As for my Diva, I may get it repaired or just sell it as is. It's not a big repair but with the price of the Cristal I couldn't resist spending a little extra and going with the new frame technology.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JulieD said:


> So I picked up a used but basically new 2011 BH Cristal and am putting my Ultegra/Dura Ace mix on it from the Diva. I got it REALLY cheap  I had to go to Phoenix to pick it up but I work for an airline and just flew there and back for free. I cant wait to ride it tomorrow and compare. The BB is super beefy and it has the tapered HT. As for my Diva, I may get it repaired or just sell it as is. It's not a big repair but with the price of the Cristal I couldn't resist spending a little extra and going with the new frame technology.


Congrats. I'd love to hear how it rides. :thumbsup:


----------

